# Just picked up a Canon EOS 300D, suggestions?



## we4wieners (Oct 9, 2010)

Its my first DSLR. I picked it up for a 125. to learn the SLR hobby. Ive always used your basic point and shoot. So, I am a rookie trying to learn basic photography. I figured this would be a great camera to help me learn. Any advice on learning photography, books, vids, etc?


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats on the new camera!

I am just starting out as well but I found that taking tons of pictures while systematically changing the settings (aperture/shutter speed/ISO) to see the effect on the photo was a great help. 

Google the basics of aperture/shutter speed/ISO and then just experiment with the various settings on your camera. 

I bet there are some youtube videos telling how to best use your specific camera.

Have fun with it!


----------



## we4wieners (Oct 9, 2010)

tharsis said:


> Congrats on the new camera!
> 
> I am just starting out as well but I found that taking tons of pictures while systematically changing the settings (aperture/shutter speed/ISO) to see the effect on the photo was a great help.
> 
> ...


Thanks and I will google some info. Good luck in your hobby as well!


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

The book Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson is always highly recommended. I was at a Barnes and Noble a while ago and was killing time when I ran across it....gave it a look and I can see why its so highly recommended, he explains the exposure triangle in a very beginner friendly way.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

You might want to check out this site too, I love it.

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/index.php? (Canon Digital Photography Forums)


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

I learned a ton reading the tutorials from cambridgeincolour.com

Welcome to dslr photography! Time to start reading and practicing!


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope it wasn't just a body or else the next suggestion is to get a lens  

Research aperture, iso, shutter speed for the basic. Don't use auto mode, understand your camera, shoot, shoot, shoot, share your photos, shoot, shoot, and shoot some more.

Congrats on your new gear and welcome to the dslr world.


----------



## we4wieners (Oct 9, 2010)

cichnatic said:


> I hope it wasn't just a body or else the next suggestion is to get a lens
> 
> Research aperture, iso, shutter speed for the basic. Don't use auto mode, understand your camera, shoot, shoot, shoot, share your photos, shoot, shoot, and shoot some more.
> 
> Congrats on your new gear and welcome to the dslr world.


 Thanks....came with a lens. I got ISO down pretty good, still working the other features. But havin' fun.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on the camera. Enjoy, practise and read like mad.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

There are several things to consider when contemplating a serious move into photography:

1. Total cost outlay at the moment, and its impact on future cash outlays.

2. Do you have a a solid grasp of the fundamentals. Rule of thirds, the triad of ISO-shutterspeed-aperture. Among others

3. Where do you want to be in 5 years with your photography.

4. Will you go for the super sharp images of prime lenses, or the convenience of the zooms (I am a prime user)

It is very easy to fall into the trap of buying gear, only to find after a few weeks or months that it does not fit you. Keep in mind that it is the glass not the body that makes the most difference in the quality of the shot.


----------

